# Builder Trend or Co-Construct



## Since 1972

Looking for opinions on Builder Trend and Co-Construct software. Looking for the best option for custom home building and commercial work. Are there other options? It sounds like BT is also capable of employee login.
Thanks for any info


----------



## WarriorWithWood

If you do any remodeling.

http://www.elmssoftware.com/


----------



## Ohiobuilder

I have used both Buildertrend and Co-Construct in addition to Buildlinks and the best fit for me has been Co-Construct. I am a custom homebuilder and lately been filling in with some remodel. Our homes are very-very custom with tons of small details to communicate to everyone involved. CC by far does the very best job of that.

About 5 years ago I spent a year with Buildlinks and a couple years ago I spent a year with Buildertrend. Lots of frustration and money lost. 

What is most important to you scheduling, selections, communications, change order management? For me it was the selections, when those were going smoothly the other pieces just fell into place.


----------



## Since 1972

The majority of our work is custom homes. I am doing more remodeling these days simply because I don't turn any work down anymore. I was hoping to find something that integrates with Timberline. I use that for all my estimating, accounting, project management, document management. Scheduling I use Project Management from Microsoft. I am looking for the best communications with clients package. I would also like to be able to have a log-in for employees so they have access to information such as vacation hours, employee hand books, etc. It would be nice if they could enter their time also instead of paper timecards. I did a demo with BT and they had something for employee log-in. I signed up for a demo with CC. I'll see how that goes. I imagine pricing is probobly comparable?

Scheduling, selections, communications, change order management are all important. I am happy with Timberlines CO management. I suspect there will be some double entering on that part.
Again thanks for the info.


----------



## coastalbuilder

Ohiobuilder said:


> I have used both Buildertrend and Co-Construct in addition to Buildlinks and the best fit for me has been Co-Construct. I am a custom homebuilder and lately been filling in with some remodel. Our homes are very-very custom with tons of small details to communicate to everyone involved. CC by far does the very best job of that.
> 
> About 5 years ago I spent a year with Buildlinks and a couple years ago I spent a year with Buildertrend. Lots of frustration and money lost.
> 
> What is most important to you scheduling, selections, communications, change order management? For me it was the selections, when those were going smoothly the other pieces just fell into place.


I have to disagree with you on this one my friend. I've used both as well and BuilerTrend is by far the more advanced option. The user interface and progressive tab management is heads above CC. The new Selections tab that BT has is the bomb. We do very high end, very custom, never the same product twice type home. BT has won us business and will continue to put us ahead of the competition. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ohiobuilder

Well, I’m glad BT’s working for you. I’ve had the same experience on my end with great reactions with clients from Co-construct mainly because it does such a great job of integrating them into the system. 



Different systems are obviously going appeal to people in different ways. The bigger point is probably that *any* web-based system is a big help in both managing the jobs and in selling new work. 10 years ago, the discussion would have been about whether the web would be helpful on projects. Now it’s about which of the solutions out there is helping the most. Things have clearly come a long way.


----------



## unhique

Man, I looked at all these websites everyone mentioned in this thread. They all seem good for the most parts but it's all monthly fee based. I'm looking for one that we can buy & install at our web host server.

Some of you swear by the software you're using. Quick question for you: how you guys are so sure the software you're using is the best? If you've used the other software, can you pls post a comparison charts for the main pluses/minuses? 

What I'm looking for is a software for smaller general contractor/remodeler that handle only a hand full of small to mid size projects a month. 

I'm currently installing feng office (free version) on my website but haven't had a chance to explore everything yet. So far I think it has the following feature:
+ each project can have: 
- notes with comments feature
- send email from within
- add related contacts
- calendar
- documents: upload all kind of documents, including photos, with comments feature. Can also add a weblink
- tasks: can assign tasks with comments (i.e: assign homeowner to pick out a sink model at a supplier, etc...)

Cool!


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

I used builder trend all of last year. I loved what it could do, but was a little too high tech for one of my major clients so it didn't get much use. I wish I had that $2500-$3000 in pocket right now instead.

Truth of the matter is that I'm small potatoes for programs such as this. I can see this being very helpful (and worthwhile) for some of you big-timers.


----------



## overanalyze

I have a builder bud that uses builders trend, but he is running 3-5, million dollar plus projects at once..for him it works. It looks like a great program/service just not for the small guy.


----------

